# Passion Fruit Coffee Roasters



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Has anybody tried any of their offerings?

Met him in Manchester on Thursday and bought a bag of Costa Rican.

I need more time to form a definitive opinion.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have tried 3 lots, 2 single origins were tasty, espresso blend didn't have time to dial in properly . Like the packaging


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They are hitting the radar of a lot of people at the moment. A few of my Mancunian friends have been raving about their beans recently


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

£32 plus shipping for a kg of their espresso blend? Bit too rich for me!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

That's what I thought, a bit too


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

That is quite high.

Paid £7 for the Costa Rica SO 250g bag


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Amazing looking roasting machine,

apparently vintage Italian


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but this is a thing of beauty and one of the roasters a well known firm use!


----------



## Leanne (Aug 27, 2014)

How do you rate the coffee?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I find the roast a bit odd, its uneven and some beans are a bit underdeveloped (and I like a light roast). This might be explained by the vintage roaster above.

That said the coffee tastes OK, I've only tried it in a Chemex and Clever so far but will give it a go as espresso too.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Slightly off topic, but this is a thing of beauty and one of the roasters a well known firm use!


Come on then David spill , who is it that use that machine? The perspective on the photo makes it look huge until you notice the 13 amp plug at the far end of it.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Hold up. Is this done in someone's garage as Chorlton is v near to me and google Street view showed a house.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Come on then David spill , who is it that use that machine? The perspective on the photo makes it look huge until you notice the 13 amp plug at the far end of it.


Charlie, it is one of several roasters that coffee compass use, regularly


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Come on then David spill , who is it that use that machine? The perspective on the photo makes it look huge until you notice the 13 amp plug at the far end of it.


That's really funny, well spotted! I thought it was SS Great Britain boiler size. Maybe a giAnt plug?!?!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

majnu said:


> Hold up. Is this done in someone's garage as Chorlton is v near to me and google Street view showed a house.


No idea but he is on piccadilly market Thurs-Sat/Sun(?) if you want to talk to him. Really nice guy.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

majnu said:


> Hold up. Is this done in someone's garage as Chorlton is v near to me and google Street view showed a house.


yep, they are based in Chorlton. Ryan also works with Grindsmiths sometimes at the Great Northern site. I think you can find their coffee in Mojo in Chorlton. They also do Levenshume market.

R


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Walter Sobchak said:


> £32 plus shipping for a kg of their espresso blend? Bit too rich for me!


I would agree, the coffee is not cheap.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Takk in Manchester also use Passion Furit Raosters for guest beans a lot of the time as well.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

aaronb said:


> No idea but he is on piccadilly market Thurs-Sat/Sun(?) if you want to talk to him. Really nice guy.


Thanks. Will give his beans a try at least once after my surplus runs dry.

The prices are putting me off though to even consider buying regularly. I guess I've been spoilt with Raves coffee. But if collection prices are cheaper than the website that would sweeten the deal.



rmcgandara said:


> yep, they are based in Chorlton. Ryan also works with Grindsmiths sometimes at the Great Northern site. I think you can find their coffee in Mojo in Chorlton. They also do Levenshume market.
> 
> R


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I paid £6 or £7 for a 250g retail bag, forget now. That's what most of them were priced at.


----------

